
French historian detained for 10 hours at Huston Airport [fr] - Fermat963
http://m.huffingtonpost.fr/henry-rousso/muslim-ban-donald-trump-etats-unis/
======
informatimago
This is nothing extraordinary: it occurs all the time (there are a lot of
reports during Obama). It occurred to me in 1986.

